# Green vs Mundine II will be at Adelaide Oval in 2017



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Interesting news...SA paying the big $$ to have the fight there...


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Terrible fight.... guess it was inevitable though.

100% want to see Choc win... but not confident at all


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

83kg catch weight is stupid and insane for mundine. I suppose hes there for the money


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> 83kg catch weight is stupid and insane for mundine. I suppose hes there for the money


83kg might be giving away a bit to much. 
But to a point, though I'm not sure what point, the extra kg's will help Choc.

69/70kgs for Choc over the last few years has been beyond a joke.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

83kgs is a fair bit below the weight Green's been fighting comfortably at since the Briggs fight.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> 83kgs is a fair bit below the weight Green's been fighting comfortably at since the Briggs fight.


So the excuses are set on both sides

Actually what is Danny weight these days?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> So the excuses are set on both sides
> 
> Actually what is Danny weight these days?


What's Danny weight


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> What's Danny weight


Doesn't Danny l have a history catchweights in his more recent fights? 
Hence "Danny weight"


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Doesn't Danny l have a history catchweights in his more recent fights?
> Hence "Danny weight"


Yeah I know :lol:

I think Green's been fighting closer to 90kgs since the Briggs fight.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


>


:lol:

Choc looks a right mong in that photo


----------



## biajoli (May 4, 2015)

Danny has never really fought at 90kg at all. His two fights at 90kg on the scale, he was drinking and eating walking up to weigh in. Both times he was knocked out (Tarver/Wlodarcyk). The rest of his fights have been at Dannyweight, floating between 82-86kg. So his fight with Mundine is perfect DannyWeight at 83kg. I will watch the fight, but there is no way this can end well for Choc. In saying that, when they first fought they were both as close to their peaks/ideal weights as possible (including whinging Danny), so in reality Choc is/was always the superior fighter.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Green's last 6 fights that Boxrec lists his weight for:

vs Watts - Green 190lbs
vs Bolanti - Green 187.25lbs
vs Cameron - Green 192lbs
vs Wlodarczyk - Green 197.24lbs
vs Tarver - Green 199lbs
vs Briggs - Green 184.25lbs

Now let me get my handy dandy calculator out & divide those figures by the magic number 2.2 & see what we get:

190lbs = 86.36kgs
187.25lbs = 85.11kgs
192lbs = 87.27kgs
197.25lbs = 89.65kgs
199lbs = 90.45kgs
184.25lbs = 83.75

Goodness me, looks like the majority of Green's last 7 fights since Briggs have seen him fighting closer to 90kgs than his previous fighting weight :tdh


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

biajoli said:


> Danny has never really fought at 90kg at all. His two fights at 90kg on the scale, he was drinking and eating walking up to weigh in. Both times he was knocked out (Tarver/Wlodarcyk). The rest of his fights have been at Dannyweight, floating between 82-86kg. So his fight with Mundine is perfect DannyWeight at 83kg. I will watch the fight, but there is no way this can end well for Choc. In saying that, when they first fought they were both as close to their peaks/ideal weights as possible (including whinging Danny), so in reality Choc is/was always the superior fighter.


Correction, Green _has_ really fought at 90kg. Silly when you claim he never has and then actually go on to tell us when he did.

Further correction. Green hasn't fought at 82kg since 2009 when he KOed Roy Jones.

Choc _was_ the better fighter in 2006.

February will determine who _is_ the better fighter.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Correction, Green _has_ really fought at 90kg. Silly when you claim he never has and then actually go on to tell us when he did.
> 
> Further correction. Green hasn't fought at 82kg since 2009 when he KOed Roy Jones.
> 
> ...


No it won't.
If the first fight only proved who was the best in 2006. Then the second only proves who will be the best in 2017.

As @biajoli said.. they were closer to their peaks in 2006. Choc was miles better and would likely how one 7 or 8 out of 10 back then barring Danny landing a bomb and taking him out.

Choc winning in Feb will put the exclamation point on him being better. 
A Danny win just shows he's aged better as a boxer and has a better style for longevity. getting a win over a faded Choc now says nothing about their overall worth as fighters.

Also if the weight excuse was good enough for Danny in 2006. Than it's good enough for Choc now.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Personally I rate Green as the more established and proven boxer, but I think stylewise Choc is superior at their peak. Both have been huge figures of the sport in this country so it is only fitting that they go out fighting each other, and put the rivalry to bed hopefully with an excellent undercard and huge exposure for the sport.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Also if the weight excuse was good enough for Danny in 2006. Than it's good enough for Choc now.


What about the hip excuse?

TBH I believe Green was out of sorts in the first fight due to his niece dying of cot death a week or so beforehand.

Not wanting to keep bringing that up, he's seized on the weight as his excuse instead.

He did look very gaunt at the weigh in though & moved up to LHW pretty much immediately afterwards.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> If the first fight only proved who was the best in 2006. Then the second only proves who will be the best in 2017.


That is precisely what I was implying and if you look at the post I quoted you will see why I made the distinction between _was_ and_ is _the way I did. See in particular the bullshit claim "so in reality Choc is/was always the superior fighter".

Like I said, the _was_ part has been decided, but February will decide the _is _part.

_Is_ is present tense. _Was_ is past tense. It isn't a difficult concept.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Great to see posters posting again...maybe boxing does need Green and Mundine


----------



## biajoli (May 4, 2015)

If you really think a fighter eating and drinking at the weigh in, coming in at 86kg, and placing restrictions on opponents weights is actually fighting at 90kg, you may want to reconsider. Since the age of day before weigh ins, fighters blow up atleast 4-5kg, often as much as 10kg in the larger weights. The only two fights green actually contractually allowed his opponents to weigh 90kg, he got knocked the fuck out. Green could comfortably make light heavy now if he wanted. 83kg significantly favours Green, I can't believe the fight is being sanctioned to be honest. Can anyone show me a fight from history where a junior middle weight has jumped to cruiserweight in the space of a fight? I would not think it has ever been done, and for good reason.


----------



## biajoli (May 4, 2015)

Imagine pacquaio fighting kovalev in his next fight, same thing.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

biajoli said:


> Imagine pacquaio fighting kovalev in his next fight, same thing.


Pacquaio is 5ft 5 and started out as a flyweight.

Mundine is 5ft 11 and started out as a super middleweight.

and you are obviously light on upstairs atsch


----------



## biajoli (May 4, 2015)

buff my helmet said:


> Pacquaio is 5ft 5 and started out as a flyweight.
> 
> Mundine is 5ft 11 and started out as a super middleweight.
> 
> and you are obviously light on upstairs atsch


So pacquaio jumping 147-175 (28 pounds), would be nothing like asking Mundine to jump 154 to 183 pounds (29 pounds). Right, can't even slightly compare that, lol. Answer this, has anyone in history ever jumped 4 weight classes in the space of a single fight?


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

biajoli said:


> So pacquaio jumping 147-175 (28 pounds), would be nothing like asking Mundine to jump 154 to 183 pounds (29 pounds)


See above atsch


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

biajoli said:


> Answer this, has anyone in history ever jumped 4 weight classes in the space of a single fight?


Answer this, don't you think anyone ever has? Is that what you are claiming? That nobody has ever done it before?


----------



## biajoli (May 4, 2015)

Yes I am saying in the space of a single fight, it would never have been done.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

biajoli said:


> Yes I am saying in the space of a single fight, it would never have been done.


Jumping the same number of weight classes in the space of a single fight as Mundine will? Are you claiming it has never been done before?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Choc was never a real light middle though. 

looked like he was stick and bones to go to 69kg. He would have easily blown back up to probs around 75kg. 
It's more like he'd be jumping from about 7 or 8 kgs up.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

biajoli said:


> Imagine pacquaio fighting kovalev in his next fight, same thing.


No it isn't.

Not when manny is already at his maximum weight.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

One to watch said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> Not when manny is already at his maximum weight.


The clown will be claiming Choc played rugby at 69 kg next :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Considering rumours of Mundine being allowed to weigh in using his own scales in his hotel room on the eve of several of his domestic MW & JMW fights & the results of fights when he had to weigh in officially at 154 (Clottey & The Truth) I daresay Mundine "never actually fought at 154" either, "except for the fights where he got battered (Clottey & The Truth)" :lol:


----------



## biajoli (May 4, 2015)

Choc not being a light middle did a good job to fight a light middle for 6 years then. Rumours? Go read womens weekly might be more up your alley.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

biajoli said:


> Choc not being a light middle did a good job to fight a light middle for 6 years then. Rumours? Go read womens weekly might be more up your alley.


Hey spud, you still claiming nobody has jumped the same number of weight classes in the space of a single fight as Mundine will?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

the hate i've been seeing for this fight from casuals and non boxing fans is pretty out there. the promoters might need to make this fight more interesting


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> the hate i've been seeing for this fight from casuals and non boxing fans is pretty out there. the promoters might need to make this fight more interesting


Casuals like this biajoli clown certainly add some comedy relief with their bizarre claims.


----------



## biajoli (May 4, 2015)

You still have not named one. Go for it, no doubt it will be some pre ww2, farce paper fight that meant fuck all. 
I love bogan fans like you that have absolutely no idea.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Medley - ""The fight was initially for vacant IBO *junior middleweight* title, but when it became evident Mundine would not make weight the title was ditched"
Jerez - 153.5lbs (O RLY?)
Waters - no official weight on Boxrec
Wood - 160
Wood - 160
Toliver - no official weight on Boxrec
Alvarez - 153.5 (O RLY?)
McKart - 160
Geale - 160
Mosley - 153.5
Jackson - 160
Clottey - 154lbs - got clobbered
Rabchenko - 153.75
Hatley - 153.25 - got clobbered

Out of "6 years of fighting at JMW" he officially fought 6 times at JMW out of 17 fights - the other 11 fights were at MW.

Given his propensity for struggling to make JMW & fighting more often at MW than at JMW during his "JMW career" I tend to place stock in those rumours.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

"Never fought at 90kgs but did fight at 90kgs."

"No one has ever jumped 4 weightclasses in a single fight but if anyone has it has it doesn't count"

"bogan fans"

:rofl


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Sam Soliman jumped from JMW to CW in a single fight.

He dropped from CW to JMW the fight before that.

:lol:


----------



## biajoli (May 4, 2015)

Tuff Gong said:


> Medley - ""The fight was initially for vacant IBO *junior middleweight* title, but when it became evident Mundine would not make weight the title was ditched"
> Jerez - 153.5lbs (O RLY?)
> Waters - no official weight on Boxrec
> Wood - 160
> ...


Given the fact I personally witnessed several of the weigh in's, i give absolutely no credence to the rumours, and even less value to the uneducated bloke on the keyboard carrying on as if he writes for a gossip mag.


----------



## biajoli (May 4, 2015)

Tuff Gong said:


> "Never fought at 90kgs but did fight at 90kgs."
> 
> "No one has ever jumped 4 weightclasses in a single fight but if anyone has it has it doesn't count"
> 
> ...


Again if you do not understand the difference between Greeny hitting the scales at 90 whilst drinking and eating, and contractually obliging opponents to weigh in far less than the cw limit, you are just showing how limited your boxing knowledge is. Or you are simply trolling because you are unhappy in life, i think the latter is most likely.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

biajoli said:


> Given the fact I personally witnessed several of the weigh in's, i give absolutely no credence to the rumours, and even less value to the uneducated bloke on the keyboard carrying on as if he writes for a gossip mag.


Given the fact you reckon you played reggies against Mundine & he only weighed 69kg I reckon you're full of shit about witnessing anything so yeah, I place even less value in the uneducated bullshitter fanboy on the keyboard carrying on as if he knows shit about boxing.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

biajoli said:


> You still have not named one. Go for it, no doubt it will be some pre ww2, farce paper fight that meant fuck all.
> I love bogan fans like you that have absolutely no idea.


You boldly claimed nobody has ever jumped the same number of weight classes in the space of a single fight as Mundine will and now you are wavering because you don't even know.

I honestly don't know why spud casuals like you come on boxing forums and make fools of themselves with their stupid claims.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

biajoli said:


> Again if you do not understand the difference between Greeny hitting the scales at 90 whilst drinking and eating, and *contractually obliging opponents to weigh in far less than the cw limit,* you are just showing how limited your boxing knowledge is. Or you are simply trolling because you are unhappy in life, i think the latter is most likely.


You got any sources for this claim? Don't tell me it's Francine from ESB :lol:


----------



## biajoli (May 4, 2015)

Ah Soliman, fighting below light heavy against a below light heavy for the aus cruiseweight title, then fighting junior middle, then subsequently again fighting for the aus cruiserweight title weighing below super middle, against a light heavy weighing opponent? Fair enough, i guess if Green was coming in at 175 it would be the same.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

biajoli said:


> Ah Soliman, fighting below light heavy against a below light heavy for the aus cruiseweight title, then fighting junior middle, then subsequently again fighting for the aus cruiserweight title weighing below super middle, against a light heavy weighing opponent? Fair enough, i guess if Green was coming in at 175 it would be the same.


Still claiming nobody has ever jumped the same number of weight classes in the space of a single fight as Mundine will spud?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

biajoli said:


> Ah Soliman, fighting below light heavy against a below light heavy for the aus cruiseweight title, then fighting junior middle, then subsequently again *fighting for the aus cruiserweight title weighing below super middle, against a light heavy weighing opponent*? Fair enough, i guess if Green was coming in at 175 it would be the same.


Who did Soliman fight "below light heavy against a below light heavy" against? I think you've misread Boxrec matey :lol:

You got any source for the above in bold matey?


----------



## biajoli (May 4, 2015)

buff my helmet said:


> You boldly claimed nobody has ever jumped the same number of weight classes in the space of a single fight as Mundine will and now you are wavering because you don't even know.
> 
> I honestly don't know why spud casuals like you come on boxing forums and make fools of themselves with their stupid claims.


This forum is hardly the doyen for credible boxing knowledge. There are a few members who are genuine boxing enthusiasts, then a few such as yourself, that neither had the talent in their youth, nor the intellectual capacity to grasp the nuances of the sport. People such as this simply troll due to their bitterness at their own failings and lack of worth. Tute on son, Tute on. It is hilarious that you genuinely believe Choc has business fighting at 183.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

biajoli said:


> This forum is hardly the doyen for credible boxing knowledge. There are a few members who are genuine boxing enthusiasts, then a few such as yourself, that neither had the talent in their youth, nor the intellectual capacity to grasp the nuances of the sport. People such as this simply troll due to their bitterness at their own failings and lack of worth. Tute on son, Tute on. It is hilarious that you genuinely believe Choc has business fighting at 183.


It is hilarious you boldly claimed nobody has ever jumped the same number of weight classes in the space of a single fight as Mundine will and don't even know.

Not since the war you think now, hey?

You don't have the faintest fucking idea do you? :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

biajoli said:


> This forum is hardly the doyen for credible boxing knowledge. There are a few members who are genuine boxing enthusiasts, then a few such as yourself, that neither had the talent in their youth, nor the intellectual capacity to grasp the nuances of the sport. People such as this simply troll due to their bitterness at their own failings and lack of worth. Tute on son, Tute on. It is hilarious that you genuinely believe Choc has business fighting at 183.


:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> It is hilarious you boldly claimed nobody has ever jumped the same number of weight classes in the space of a single fight as Mundine will and don't even know.
> 
> Not since the war you think now, hey?
> 
> You don't have the faintest fucking idea do you? :lol:


Not since the war but if they have it was for a paper title or it was a "below light heavy fighting another below light heavy" :rofl

This guy is gold :yep


----------



## biajoli (May 4, 2015)

Tuff Gong said:


> Who did Soliman fight "below light heavy against a below light heavy" against? I think you've misread Boxrec matey :lol:
> Sure friend, same source you no doubt used.
> You got any source for the above in bold matey?


 1997-11-28 SS165¼ Adrian Bellin 176¼ Australian cruiserweight title

1997-08-15 SS 151½ Kevin Kelly 153¼

1997-06-03 SS 174½ Peter Kinsella 174½ Australian cruiserweight title

1997-04-20 SS 170¾ Heath Stenton 165


----------



## biajoli (May 4, 2015)

Tuff Gong said:


> Given the fact you reckon you played reggies against Mundine & he only weighed 69kg I reckon you're full of shit about witnessing anything so yeah, I place even less value in the uneducated bullshitter fanboy on the keyboard carrying on as if he knows shit about boxing.


Hahahah source, I have never said he weighed 69kg in League. Post source. Now you are just a blatant liar.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Tuff Gong said:


> Not since the war but if they have it was for a paper title or it was a "below light heavy fighting another below light heavy" :rofl
> 
> This guy is gold :yep


I love these Mundine nuthuggers who hang on his every word and believe his every claim no matter now ridiculous.

"But Choc said nobody had ever jumped the same number of weight classes in the space of a single fight as he will. So it must be right."


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

@biajoli

Next time you plan on making yourself look stupid by making claims you can't substantiate, do some research first.


----------



## biajoli (May 4, 2015)

You ladies certainly have been entertaining. Unlike you bitter gentlemen I have better things to do then converse with cretins on a board. Don't forget to change your undies atleast once a week lads.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

biajoli said:


> You ladies certainly have been entertaining. Unlike you bitter gentlemen I have better things to do then converse with cretins on a board. Don't forget to change your undies atleast once a week lads.


Glad you have taken my advice. Go read about boxing. It will be an eye opener for you.

Oh, and of course you were wrong about nobody having ever jumped the same number of weight classes in the space of a single fight as Mundine will. But I'll save you the embarrassment of answering it for another day.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

biajoli said:


> Answer this, has anyone in history ever jumped 4 weight classes in the space of a single fight?


How bad is your memory? Or do you just not follow international boxing?


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

@Tuff Gong & @buff my helmet

You guys are fucked!

You cant get involved in aussie boxing threads until Mundine v Green comes up

Stop trolling other posters you gaylords


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> @Tuff Gong & @buff my helmet
> 
> You guys are fucked!
> 
> ...


Piss off.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Got news said:


> @Tuff Gong & @buff my helmet
> 
> You guys are fucked!
> 
> ...


Involved in Aussie threads? Take a look who started the thread retard.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Only way to get you to reply lol


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

How many times have you 2 posted in non mundine/ green threads?

Like tipping comps?

Like Horn threads?

Like soloman threads?

In Aussie boxing threads?

Aussies progressing slow?

Klit vs Browne?

Any other post without being a drama queen!!!

Please exclude drama threads lol


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Got news said:


> How many times have you 2 posted in non mundine/ green threads?
> 
> Like tipping comps?
> 
> ...


Post on topic. See thread title for details.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> How many times have you 2 posted in non mundine/ green threads?
> 
> Like tipping comps?
> 
> ...


The only person being dramatic is you e.g. "!!!"

Why do you care what threads I post in? How do you even know - do you follow me around or something?

Tit.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> The only person being dramatic is you e.g. "!!!"
> 
> Why do you care what threads I post in? How do you even know - do you follow me around or something?
> 
> Tit.


No idea where your 10,000 post are...I just know its not in aussie boxing...unless youre trolling or its green v mundine


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> No idea where your 10,000 post are...I just know its not in aussie boxing...unless youre trolling or its green v mundine


Piss off ashley.

Don't worry your poor little head about me.

"Tell him to throw more punches!!!" :lol:


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Piss off ashley.
> 
> Don't worry your poor little head about me.
> 
> "Tell him to throw more punches!!!" :lol:


Fuck off dumb arse


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Got news said:


> Fuck off dumb arse


You come into the thread complaining about trolling and you are the biggest fucking troll here.

Post on topic or fuck off moron.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> You come into the thread complaining about trolling and you are the biggest fucking troll here.
> 
> Post on topic or fuck off moron.


Why dont you and tuff blow job go fuck yourselves


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Got news said:


> Why dont you and tuff blow job go fuck yourselves


Are you totally incapable of posting on topic retard?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> Fuck off dumb arse


You're the one following me around & bleating about what I post about :lol:

How about you fuck off instead? Go back to you cesspool you lump of primordial ooze :yep


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Are you totally incapable of posting on topic retard?


I have always posted on topic unlit i have had enough of you and bum buddy tuff blow job


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> Why dont you and tuff blow job go fuck yourselves


:lol:


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Got news said:


> I have always posted on topic unlit i have had enough of you and bum buddy tuff blow job


Go start another tipping comp that nobody is interested in joining loser.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> I have always posted on topic unlit i have had enough of you and bum buddy tuff blow job


Had a few cans tonight ashley?

"unlit" :lol:


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Go start another tipping comp that nobody is interested in joining loser.


Buff my helmet and tuff blow job...you gay fuckers lol

If nobody wants to tip fights in aussie boxing how does that make me a loser?

This is a boxing thread you guy fucker


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Got news said:


> Buff my helmet and tuff blow job...you gay fuckers lol
> 
> If nobody wants to tip fights in aussie boxing how does that make me a loser?
> 
> This is a boxing thread you guy fucker


Start your own thread loser.

Oh, that's right you did, and nobody wanted to place any tips in your tipping comp. Nobody. Not one :lol:


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Start your own thread loser.
> 
> Oh, that's right you did, and nobody wanted to place any tips in your tipping comp. Nobody. Not one :lol:


Like I said...you post in the gay forum with tuff gaylord...I post in a boxing forum where we talk about boxing


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> Buff my helmet and tuff blow job...you gay fuckers lol
> 
> If nobody wants to tip fights in aussie boxing how does that make me a loser?
> 
> This is a boxing thread you guy fucker


:lol:

Yippee kayaks other buckets!!!


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> Like I said...you post in the gay forum with tuff gaylord...I post in a boxing forum where we talk about boxing


Like you said, this is a boxing thread.

Why are you talking about guy fuckers in it?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Start your own thread loser.
> 
> Oh, that's right you did, and nobody wanted to place any tips in your tipping comp. Nobody. Not one :lol:


:lol:

Ashley's salty because no one was interested in his tipping thread


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yippee kayaks other buckets!!!


The fact you cant tip boxing proves you either dont know, dont care about boxing or yourr just here to be gay with buffy


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol:
> 
> Ashley's salty because no one was interested in his tipping thread


Not even he was interested in it. No tips. Zero. Zilch. None :conf


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> The fact you cant tip boxing proves you either dont know, dont care about boxing or yourr just here to be gay with buffy


Got any network marketing schemes I might be interested in ashley?

A used car perhaps? What about a bridge?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Not even he was interested in it. No tips. Zero. Zilch. None :conf


:rofl


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Got any network marketing schemes I might be interested in ashley?
> 
> A used car perhaps? What about a bridge?


Network marketing WTF you talking about?

Anyway i guess youre too scared to tip pussy


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> Network marketing WTF you talking about?
> 
> Anyway i guess youre too scared to tip pussy


You know what I'm talking about you greasy cunt.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> You know what I'm talking about you greasy cunt.


No I dont...why dont you say it out loud?

Secondly why do you meet me and call me that to my face?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> No I dont...why dont you say it out loud?
> 
> Secondly why do you meet me and call me that to my face?


I just said it out loud but I don't think you would have heard it.

Sure, why don't I meet you & say it to your face. There are a lot of fat bald arseholes around these days so can you wear a red carnation in your buttonhole so I know which one is you?


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> I just said it out loud but I don't think you would have heard it.
> 
> Sure, why don't I meet you & say it to your face. There are a lot of fat bald arseholes around these days so can you wear a red carnation in your buttonhole so I know which one is you?


You said im running some network marketing thing...what is it?

Secondly yeah im 6'3 250lbs so what...where can we meet?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> You said im running some network marketing thing...what is it?
> 
> Secondly yeah im 6'3 250lbs so what...where can we meet?


What?


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> What?


Its not that hard...what are you talking about that i run some marketing scheme and where can we meet?


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Got news said:


> You said im running some network marketing thing...what is it?
> 
> Secondly yeah im 6'3 250lbs so what...where can we meet?


Are you in one of those pyramid schemes like Amway?

What are you going to do at this meeting? Pull out a white board and show us all how to get rich?


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Are you in Amway or something?
> 
> What are you going to do at this meeting? Pull out a white board and draw a giant pyramid or something?


Amway haha lol FFS you tosser...go buff tuff loves helmet....Amway lol you idoit who told you that retard?

My mum was in Amway 10 years ago thats about the last time I saw that stuff...I never sold it ever...ill give you $1,000,000 if you prove me wrong???


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Got news said:


> Amway haha lol FFS you tosser...go buff tuff loves helmet....Amway lol you idoit who told you that retard?
> 
> My mum was in Amway 10 years ago thats about the last time I saw that stuff...I never sold it ever...ill give you $1,000,000 if you prove me wrong???


So it's a "unique marketing opportunity that I'd just love to meet up and show you, but hell no, it isn't Amway." :lol:


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

@Got news

Come back when you have sobered up and try and post on topic instead of trolling.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> So it's a "unique marketing opportunity that I'd just love to meet up and show you, but hell no, it isn't Amway." :lol:


So you claim im in Amway...I offer you $1000000 to prove but you cant?

Buffy go troll someone else with tough gaylord


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Let's get things back on topic shall we.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> Its not that hard...what are you talking about that i run some marketing scheme and where can we meet?


I see what you've done here - you started talking all this gay shit then you try to pressure me into meeting up with you :nono


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Are you in one of those pyramid schemes like Amway?
> 
> What are you going to do at this meeting? Pull out a white board and show us all how to get rich?


:lol:


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

I read a Mundine nuthugger claiming on another forum that Mundine would need to find the punch resistance & the power that has vacated him, and that it wouldn't surprise him if he resorted to taking performance enhancers for this bout.

Even Mundine's own fans seem to be turning on him.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Choc looking like Porky Pig and every bit as hard to understand


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Choc looking like Porky Pig and every bit as hard to understand


:lol: looks like Artie Beetson


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

It's obvious they're both in on the act to try to increase interest in this farce of a rematch but Green's going one step further & taking the piss out of Mundine without Mundine even realising it :lol:


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Tuff Gong said:


> It's obvious they're both in on the act to try to increase interest in this farce of a rematch but Green's going one step further & taking the piss out of Mundine without Mundine even realising it :lol:


Choc diminishing communication skills are concerning. Little wonder they sub-titled the interview.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Choc diminishing communication skills are concerning. Little wonder they sub-titled the interview.


:lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Aha, cool thread.
Gets everyone talking. :wales


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Choc says in the interview he is going to stage a protest during the playing of the Australian National Anthem. That is sure going to endear him to the crowd. Not. They will turn on him like never before.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Got news said:


> No I dont...why dont you say it out loud?
> 
> Secondly why do you meet me and call me that to my face?


Looks like the whiteboard meeting has been cancelled. Too bad. So sad. At least you won't be trolling my threads any more.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1192136564188777


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Choc looking like Porky Pig and every bit as hard to understand


Of screen both are probably sound blokes

But on screen ah bloody hell Danny rubs me the wrong way! 
I'm really not much of a fan of his at all.

Choc a knob head but at least you know what ya gonna get with him.

Danny hides behind this nonsense persona that makes me cringe hard.


----------



## anchorman (Dec 11, 2016)

I have just heard that Quade Cooper, the RL player and want to be boxer, is fighting on the under card.What a joke.No wonder there is no respect shown for Australian boxing.
On to the fight,Green will chop Mundine to pieces bit by bit.Ten years of suffering will be released come fight night.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1196900620379038



This cannot be serious....


----------



## rusty nails (May 21, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Choc looking like Porky Pig and every bit as hard to understand


"sorry choc, I cant understand you" :lol:

"celebrating,.. just going yeeew!" :rofl:rofl:rofl

did mundine say hes been going around to missions fighting people 20-30kgs heavier or have I misinterpreted that?


----------



## rusty nails (May 21, 2013)

you've got to give it to danny he is a witty fucker.. hes always been a very underated trash talker.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Few days out now gents.
How's the vibe for it down under? Are casuals getting keen for it?

I've actually seen a lot of people who are excited on Facebook. 

I wouldn't say I'm hyped but I'll do my best to watch if I can find it online.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Few days out now gents.
> How's the vibe for it down under? Are casuals getting keen for it?
> 
> I've actually seen a lot of people who are excited on Facebook.
> ...


I am actually going to it, good excuse to visit a few mates in Adelaide! Literally almost every pub in Perth is showing it and advertising it, so I imagine the revenue from that sort of thing will be quite high. Mundine has come out saying that he won't be standing or participating in the National Anthem so that has a lot of people worked up also.

One of my mates little brother was a victim of a kinghit a few years ago and almost lost full sight in one eye, Greeny is flying him and his Father over to sit ringside whice is pretty cool.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I am actually going to it, good excuse to visit a few mates in Adelaide! Literally almost every pub in Perth is showing it and advertising it, so I imagine the revenue from that sort of thing will be quite high. Mundine has come out saying that he won't be standing or participating in the National Anthem so that has a lot of people worked up also.
> 
> One of my mates little brother was a victim of a kinghit a few years ago and almost lost full sight in one eye, Greeny is flying him and his Father over to sit ringside whice is pretty cool.


Ah good to hear.
Sounds like there is a fair bit of interest for it.

The anthem thing is pretty controversial I guess. I can imagine the media will jump all over it.
Personally I think it´s much a do about nothing really. It´s just a song, a quite shit one to if you ask me. I don´t remember the last time I sang it. I do usually stand though but I couldn´t care less if people sat through it. Actually in recent times I can remember sending text messages on my phone through the anthem. 
People who get so worked up about an anthem or flag give me the shits. It´s just a flag and an old song, Not the defining principles of Australian pride that must be respected at all costs.

Greeny is a top bloke for helping out your mate. As expected though, behind the camera I´d say both Green and Mundine are sound blokes


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Ah good to hear.
> Sounds like there is a fair bit of interest for it.
> 
> The anthem thing is pretty controversial I guess. I can imagine the media will jump all over it.
> ...


Do you reckon Mundine's genuinely doing it to make a statement or just to cause controversy & media attention to sell tickets?


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

Tuff Gong said:


> Do you reckon Mundine's genuinely doing it to make a statement or just to cause controversy & media attention to sell tickets?


genuine


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

anchorman said:


> I have just heard that Quade Cooper, the RL player and want to be boxer, is fighting on the under card.What a joke.No wonder there is no respect shown for Australian boxing.
> On to the fight,Green will chop Mundine to pieces bit by bit.Ten years of suffering will be released come fight night.


:nono RU player


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Do you reckon Mundine's genuinely doing it to make a statement or just to cause controversy & media attention to sell tickets?


Maybe a little from column A and a little from column B.

Overall I think his hearts in the right place he just doesn't know how to get his point across properly.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Maybe a little from column A and a little from column B.
> 
> Overall I think his hearts in the right place he just doesn't know how to get his point across properly.


It just seems that he takes someone else's ideas & runs with them - Kaepernick not standing for the US national anthem for example.

I think the way he attacked Geale & his wife for their whiteness gave insight to the way Mundine thinks. He claims to be all inclusive but this sort of stuff is pretty divisive.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Mundine: 79.6kg
Green: 82.9kg

http://www.news.com.au/sport/boxing...t/news-story/13be4a4ba6a6ecdaeb98f99acf47ef91


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> It just seems that he takes someone else's ideas & runs with them - Kaepernick not standing for the US national anthem for example.
> 
> I think the way he attacked Geale & his wife for their whiteness gave insight to the way Mundine thinks. He claims to be all inclusive but this sort of stuff is pretty divisive.


True true. I do agree that he follows on someone else's idea. But as I said I do think he has his heart in the right place behind the scenes he just is a fool and can't express himself properly and can't keep himself from the publicity of it.

Either way looks like the anthem thing could be a bit of a blunder all round. 
Choc lost the coin toss and will have to the ring first, leaving the event organisers in a pickle as to when it should be played.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...t/news-story/76ac195fa53e69bda6370f086acbc148


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Apart from the above... anyone else who has a reliable *cough stream *cough PM it to me. Can never have enough of them to try


----------



## tcw77 (Jul 26, 2013)

please could anybody, cough, PM myself a stream.


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

there is nothing going on social media


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

I just bet $10 on Anthony Mundine on points @4.25. To win $42.50.
I predict the same result as last time, my score is 116-112


----------



## tcw77 (Jul 26, 2013)

Wideopenroad said:


> there is nothing going on social media


can't find anything


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

found it


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

facebook

search

mundine green stream

blokes name is Nick Anthems


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Wideopenroad said:


> facebook
> 
> search
> 
> ...


By the looks of things, Nick Anthems stream is more popular than the Adelaide Oval. There is no cunt there.


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

Nigelbro said:


> By the looks of things, Nick Anthems stream is more popular than the Adelaide Oval. There is no cunt there.


hear the original streamer arguing with foxtel? classic, he told them he couldn't stop streaming

looks like its all over


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

ahhhhh shit

fuck foxtel

he only had 102 000 watching his stream lol


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Lauren Eagle (commentator) has seen a Cockatoo. I just know it.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Lauren Eagle (commentator) has seen a Cockatoo. I just know it.


You got a link bru?


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

he put this on screen before taking it off

#DDTB

don't know what it means? a code?

i feel its still streaming somewhere??


----------



## tcw77 (Jul 26, 2013)

facebook Mark Ricks.


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

Mark Ricks

FB


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

snap


got it


----------



## tcw77 (Jul 26, 2013)

27 000 and climbing


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

all the cunts posting likes keep freezing the stream!!!!!


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

FAARK!!!


----------



## tcw77 (Jul 26, 2013)

no stream now


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

http://www.stream2watch.cc/stream-sport/boxing-live-stream/mundine-vs-green-live-stream


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

This is far better than expected!!


----------



## tcw77 (Jul 26, 2013)

agree the fight was pretty interesting


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

98-90?
Are you fucking kidding me!!!

That is HORRIBLE judging!!


----------



## VERTiiGO (Feb 3, 2017)

i went into it hoping green would win... and even I dont know how they gave him the fight lol


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Get tha fuck outta town..... Mundine UD all day for anyone who isn't a complete ******. And if you check my last post I picked 116-112 Mundine so if you disagree your whole family are *******, your future generations will be ******* also.
116 -112 is the correct score even deducting the 2 fouls, Mundine schooled 1 dimensional Danny.

2 - 0 Mundine. What an absolute farce of a spectacle.


----------



## rusty nails (May 21, 2013)

worst domestic scene robbery ive seen.. and worse now we have to hear Anthony bang on for the rest of his life about how it was due to racism


----------



## James Lights Out (Jun 20, 2013)

Yea joke decision


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Get tha fuck outta town..... Mundine UD all day for anyone who isn't a complete ******. And if you check my last post I picked 116-112 Mundine so if you disagree your whole family are *******, your future generations will be ******* also.
> 116 -112 is the correct score even deducting the 2 fouls, Mundine schooled 1 dimensional Danny.
> 
> 2 - 0 Mundine. What an absolute farce of a spectacle.


It was only a 10 round fight bro.
I watched a shit stream and then live on YouTube and missed about a round or so.
But 98-90 no fucking way.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Get tha fuck outta town..... Mundine UD all day for anyone who isn't a complete ******. And if you check my last post I picked 116-112 Mundine so if you disagree your whole family are *******, your future generations will be ******* also.
> 116 -112 is the correct score even deducting the 2 fouls, Mundine schooled 1 dimensional Danny.
> 
> 2 - 0 Mundine. What an absolute farce of a spectacle.


It was a 10 round fight mate. Can't be 116-112


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Danny Green will never sell another set of underwear in my town again. And, If I sign up to one of his gyms I will make sure I fuck up the order of his dumbells so some young girl busts a rotator cuff thinking she is deadlifting 25lb when it is is actually 25kg. And she sues that mother fucker. Fuckin fuck-fuck.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Choc won the last 3 clean..
Assuming it was a perfect fight for the rest from Danny and he won the other 7 rounds.. Including the point deductions that's still only 96-92.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> It was a 10 round fight mate. Can't be 116-112


Bro, I'm drunk.
I can score it 479 - 1 if I want. Either way Mundine wins.


----------



## VERTiiGO (Feb 3, 2017)

you just knew it was gonna happen after it took like 10mins for them to announce the decision.... typical sign.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> 98-90?
> Are you fucking kidding me!!!
> 
> That is HORRIBLE judging!!


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

I thought dr Pete had called it off, in the first when Green was holding hands with the ref and Mundine gave him a clip.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Logie award winning acting in the ring tonight in Adelaide


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Regardless of if you think Choc or Danny won... scoring like the type from Mr H. Minn is ludacris and hurts boxing in this country


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

rusty nails said:


> worst domestic scene robbery ive seen.. and worse now we have to hear Anthony bang on for the rest of his life about how it was due to racism


Almost as bad as it will be listening to Danny harp on as if he's just KO'd Joshua and Wilder in the same night coz "he's just a different type of beast" or whatever bullshit he was saying before the fight


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Fucking crap. Hold your head in shame team Green.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Bro, I'm drunk.
> I can score it 479 - 1 if I want. Either way Mundine wins.


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

Well than as you were my man! Lol


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

So can Team Mundine challenge the decision or something to that effect?


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> So can Team Mundine challenge the decision or something to that effect?


Did you ever hear the story about the boy who cried wolf?
Long story short, team Mundine cried wolf too many times and now they are getting screwed. Blatant robbery. No recourse.


----------



## rusty nails (May 21, 2013)

here is how bad a decision that was, it seems we have a full consensus that choc won it which never happens here. is there anybody here genuinely believes green won?


----------



## rusty nails (May 21, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Did you ever hear the story about the boy who cried wolf?
> Long story short, team Mundine cried wolf too many times and now they are getting screwed. Blatant robbery. No recourse.


yeah mundine has had more than his fair share of gift decisions no doubt, but this is taking the piss


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Rematch at the Gabba.
It's the only solution.
Book it in for feb 2027


----------



## VERTiiGO (Feb 3, 2017)

is it just me or was even buffer not interested? felt like a phone in lol and i think at 1 point i saw him checking his watch lol


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

rusty nails said:


> here is how bad a decision that was, it seems we have a full consensus that choc won it which never happens here. is there anybody here genuinely believes green won?


No, he clearly lost.
I proclaimed my bet (Mundine UD) in the pub before the 12th, everyone agreed that I was the man.

Nek minnut I had to buy 6 pints to a pack off Danny Green fanboys. I'm Not happy. I'm not sure how long it will be before I'm happy again. May never be happy.

But in the mean time I have locked my bedroom door so I can listen to "The Cure" in peace.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

......Love cats dadadadadadaddadadada.......


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Epic evening watching Oz sport tonight.
The women's AFL start to the first season, and Carlton were as usual better looking than Collingwood, but better on the scoreboard, unlike the men's Carlton team.
Then I watched a live stream of another couple of Sheila's in Adelaide.


----------



## VERTiiGO (Feb 3, 2017)

I heard one of the judges got hit in the head with a pen before scoring the fight...must have hit him on the soft part of the skull.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> Epic evening watching Oz sport tonight.
> The women's AFL start to the first season, and Carlton were as usual better looking than Collingwood, but better on the scoreboard, unlike the men's Carlton team.
> Then I watched a live stream of another couple of Sheila's in Adelaide.


The women's team has their own version of this song. It's called "Lickerland" because obviously they are all lesbians:
"Oh we're from lickerland......"


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## rusty nails (May 21, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> ......Love cats dadadadadadaddadadada.......


:rofl:rofl


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> Epic evening watching Oz sport tonight.
> The women's AFL start to the first season, and Carlton were as usual better looking than Collingwood, but better on the scoreboard, unlike the men's Carlton team.
> Then I watched a live stream of another couple of Sheila's in Adelaide.


This women's comp is going to be bigger than expected. I predict the popularity will surpass the W-League and they will make changes to the format next year due to the success. They should market the format more closely to the Big Bash Cricket and not so much to the traditional AFL season.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

rusty nails said:


> here is how bad a decision that was, it seems we have a full consensus that choc won it which never happens here. *is there anybody here genuinely believes green won?*


Yeah Fellas, own up.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

rusty nails said:


> here is how bad a decision that was, it seems we have a full consensus that choc won it which never happens here. is there anybody here genuinely believes green won?


Mundine by 2 rounds for me.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> This women's comp is going to be bigger than expected. I predict the popularity will surpass the W-League and they will make changes to the format next year due to the success. They should market the format more closely to the Big Bash Cricket and not so much to the traditional AFL season.


They had a fair old crack at it last night.
2 concussions and a few injuries the girls aren't holding back.
Another game on today I'm gonna have a captain cook and see if any of them are as hot as number 10 for Carlton.
I think it was number 16 for the blues who tickled my fancy too.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> They had a fair old crack at it last night.
> 2 concussions and a few injuries the girls aren't holding back.
> Another game on today I'm gonna have a captain cook and see if any of them are as hot as number 10 for Carlton.
> I think it was number 16 for the blues who tickled my fancy too.


Carlton's mens team are furious because the chicks have nicer handbags than them.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Can someone actually give a clear clarification of the rules regarding the Mundine cheap shot in the 1st?

Obviously a point was taken so the ref must have believed it was a genuine foul.

However I've read a some comments online and more than a few, including from the likes of Lincoln Hudson, believe that without an official call of "BREAK" or "STOP" there is no requirement to actually stop fighting and that the punch was indeed above board.

I would think the ref being in amongst it would be an indication to stop however thinking on it I've seen refs reach in and pull a fighters hand away or something similar heaps of times with no command to stop.

I'm fine with the point being taken but just asking the question.

Also if Danny was still shaky from the punch it was a stupid decision to continue so quickly. What happened to taking the 5 mins after a foul to recover?


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Carlton's mens team are furious because the chicks have nicer handbags than them.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> The women's team has their own version of this song. It's called "Lickerland" because obviously they are all lesbians:
> "Oh we're from lickerland......"


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I was there, general consensus was a draw or narrow Green victory, he put hos rounds in the bank early but Mundine came home strong, I actually thought after the punch in the first round the fight may have been stopped, green was absolutely cooked from it and never seemed to regain his senses completely. Still completely unable to land a right hand on Choc but did better with the jab, Mundine looked very good surprisingly also.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Wheres the third taking place??? :sun


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I was there, general consensus was a draw or narrow Green victory, he put hos rounds in the bank early but Mundine came home strong, I actually thought after the punch in the first round the fight may have been stopped, green was absolutely cooked from it and never seemed to regain his senses completely. Still completely unable to land a right hand on Choc but did better with the jab, Mundine looked very good surprisingly also.


If anything it should shows that a Danny Green style is tailor made for Ann anthony Mundine style. Just a matter of who has enough in the tank to overcome


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Can someone actually give a clear clarification of the rules regarding the Mundine cheap shot in the 1st?
> 
> Obviously a point was taken so the ref must have believed it was a genuine foul.
> 
> ...


I don't think the ref called break so Choc was within his rights to throw what he did. It landed legally so he shouldn't have had a point deducted and the ref should've applied a count on Danny. Sorta reminded me of Floyd Ortiz.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> If anything it should shows that a Danny Green style is tailor made for Ann anthony Mundine style. Just a matter of who has enough in the tank to overcome


Yep, Mundine is able to neutralize Green's right hand with his movement and ducking and really never allows him to plant his feet and get those thudding shots off. Definitely a stylistic advantage! All in all I had a good time and thought it was a decent fight, seeing Michael Buffer live was pretty cool too.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

VinoVeritas said:


> I don't think the ref called break so Choc was within his rights to throw what he did. It landed legally so he shouldn't have had a point deducted and the ref should've applied a count on Danny. Sorta reminded me of Floyd Ortiz.


I think the ref grabbed Danny though and said stop? However Mundine was on the other side and was blocked by Danny and unable to see probably, whatever the case it was opportunistic and pretty unsportsmanlike, although he saw an opportunity and took it, definitely open to interpretation though.


----------



## boxdoc (Aug 6, 2017)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Can someone actually give a clear clarification of the rules regarding the Mundine cheap shot in the 1st?
> 
> Obviously a point was taken so the ref must have believed it was a genuine foul.
> 
> ...


If the shot was a foul and the boxer fell to the ground from a head shot, then the referee should have either immediately disqualified the offending boxer and awarded the fight to the head injured fighter: unfortunately this useless American referee completely lost the plot and, contrary to the rules of boxing, did not allow the felled boxer to get up unaided, rather he helped develop and took him to his corner, indicating that the match was over by that very action. however, for reasons only known to himself he did not follow procedure and then allowed a self-confessed concustinue fighting. that is an absolute disgrace and the referee should be held accountable for any future cerebrum injury that Danny Green May suffer from and you must never be allowed to ever be a referee again.
and to clarify the five minutes rest after a foul, this does not apply to a headshot causing a concussion or a temporary lack of neurological coordination or whatever you want to call it, is only applies to the low blow. that is why the referee did not give green five minutes to recover but completely ruined the fight by letting a concussed boxer continue.


----------



## boxdoc (Aug 6, 2017)

thehook13 said:


> Wheres the third taking place??? :sun


----------



## boxdoc (Aug 6, 2017)

most likely In ga-ga land.!!


----------



## boxdoc (Aug 6, 2017)

's


CuckoCuckitas said:


> I don't think the ref called break so Choc was within his rights to throw what he did. It landed legally so he shouldn't have had a point deducted and the ref should've applied a count on Danny. Sorta reminded me of Floyd Ortiz.


 The referee did not say stop or break and mundine was well within his rights to throw a punch as long it was with knuckle part of the hand and on a scoring area of the opponent , which it was. It may have been a cheap shot but it was legal. The ref fucked up!!


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

boxdoc said:


> If the shot was a foul and the boxer fell to the ground from a head shot, then the referee should have either immediately disqualified the offending boxer and awarded the fight to the head injured fighter: unfortunately this useless American referee completely lost the plot and, contrary to the rules of boxing, did not allow the felled boxer to get up unaided, rather he helped develop and took him to his corner, indicating that the match was over by that very action. however, for reasons only known to himself he did not follow procedure and then allowed a self-confessed concustinue fighting. that is an absolute disgrace and the referee should be held accountable for any future cerebrum injury that Danny Green May suffer from and you must never be allowed to ever be a referee again.
> and to clarify the five minutes rest after a foul, this does not apply to a headshot causing a concussion or a temporary lack of neurological coordination or whatever you want to call it, is only applies to the low blow. that is why the referee did not give green five minutes to recover but completely ruined the fight by letting a concussed boxer continue.


All the more credit to Green for still managing to win despite being concussed in the first round.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

boxdoc said:


> 's
> 
> The referee did not say stop or break and mundine was well within his rights to throw a punch as long it was with knuckle part of the hand and on a scoring area of the opponent , which it was. It may have been a cheap shot but it was legal. The ref fucked up!!


 True but if he didn't I would of lost $300 instead of winning $200. The reffing and judging was woeful 1 judge scored the round Green was deducted a point 10-10 I read.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> True but if he didn't I would of lost $300 instead of winning $200. The reffing and judging was woeful 1 judge scored the round Green was deducted a point 10-10 I read.


You scored the fight to Green. Enough said.


----------

